# New here and new in Thailand!



## Pinda (May 19, 2014)

Hello,

We will be heading for Thailand this June.
I have been living, working and traveling in Asia for the last 15 years.
We are now looking at Thailand to live and especially Phetchaburi, heard many good stories.
I would like to get in contact with people how live and work in Phetchaburi and surroundings. Thanks!!


----------



## d_m (May 22, 2014)

hey! good for you! but i heard a martial law has been declared on tuesday. havent got any updates yet when it will be lifted. but dont lose your spirit though ^^


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Hello Pinda,
I'm not from the Petchaburi area, but it seems to be nice over there and not as expensive as Hua Hin/Cha-Am

<Snip>


----------



## perri (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow, you’ve had an amazing year, man. In all places I like thailand most. Especially its beaches. Thailand people are loving and honest. Girls are very pretty. Thailand is very cheap, though the north is far cheaper than Bangkok and the islands. I feel calm in Thailand.


----------



## Thaistory (Jun 23, 2014)

Even though we've been under martial law for a few weeks now, life goes on in Thailand (almost) as usual, so don't hesitate to come!


----------

